# Homemade Scope



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought I would put this out there and see if anyone else is making scopes. I made it to fit 1 3/8 lens. I'm looking for a 4x lens for this one. The Blue level is to match my Mathews Apex 7 Blackout Blue bow. It is made out of PVC coupler.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

what's it made of and how?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

RBWhite said:


> It is made out of PVC coupler.




Good job RB, even matching the level color to your bow :thumbs_up

Check out TP Scope Lenses if you want a good lens for that. He can make pretty much anything you want


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

*Scope*

Thanks. I made it out of a 1" PVC coupler, so the inside diameter is 1 3/8". I need to find a 1 3/8" lens to try before I order one. I used a drill press and a vice to make all the holes.


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

that looks great:darkbeer:


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

how will it hold the lens in place


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wait, you made that!?!?! awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## manning620 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats a really good job


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice job. Check out TP Scope lens they are very clear and priced right.


----------



## Gene1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking very good .

How did you elongate the holes? Did you just drilled two holes and run the bit between them?


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

The lens will be held in with an O ring and 4 set screws. I used a vice for the drill press and drilled the first hole the rotated the scope a little and drilled another hole until I had a slot cut then filed it a little. If I made more I would get a better vice for the drill press. 

Thanks everyone
Ron


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm wondering how you are attaching it to your bow. Do you already have one of the micro adjust sights that you are screwing this into?


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

Morning

It is setup to mount on a Sure-Loc sight. I have a Challenger model with a 9" rail. I hope it works well. I'll post a pic of it mounted and on the bow later.

have a good day.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Lens*

See the post here on DIY that talks about using a reading glass lens. Look easy and you could try one for under $10.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

Tunaboy said:


> See the post here on DIY that talks about using a reading glass lens. Look easy and you could try one for under $10.


yes check out "unkbonds" post on makeing scope lens. 

here.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1097950

great job by the way. got my wheels turnning


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I have seen guys making scopes on here and talking about them. My question is how do you use them? Are they used like a rifle scope or what? By the way that looks really good.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

RBWhite said:


> Thanks. I made it out of a *1" PVC coupler*, so the *inside diameter is 1 3/8". *I need to find a 1 3/8" lens to try before I order one. I used a drill press and a vice to make all the holes.


HUH? I'm lost. A 1" coupler has an inside diameter of 1 3/8"?


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

Pvc pipe is messured ID not OD and coupler goes over pipe so that sounds right to me


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

YES you are correct it is measured I.D. So yes 1"=1 3/8 O.D. Give that man a prize. And to the question it does work like a rifle scope, the front lens is mounted in the scope and the back lens is mounted in the Peep ( call a clarifier ). The lens in the scope has a dot or ring or cross-hairs for sighting.
Pictures of the bow later.

Thanks and have a good one.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

RBWhite said:


> Thanks. I made it out of a 1" PVC coupler, so the *inside diameter is 1 3/8"*. I need to find a 1 3/8" lens to try before I order one. I used a drill press and a vice to make all the holes.


RB-here's your post that made me question the measurement. 1 3/8" _*outside*_ I can believe.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> RB-here's your post that made me question the measurement. 1 3/8" _*outside*_ I can believe.


The coupling would be 1 3/8" inside. 1" pipe is 1" ID and 1 3/8" OD. So for the coupling to slide over the pipe it has to have an inside diameter or 1 3/8"


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

OK..now I got it. Thanks


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion!!!!


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Could you show us how you are going to attatche the scope?

Thanks!!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

RBWhite said:


> Sorry for the confusion!!!!



Are there threaded couplers that you could use and then have a retaining ring for the glass as opposed to set screws? I think it would be a more secure and more reliable fit for your scope. If not, can pvc be threaded?


----------



## RBWhite (Jan 24, 2009)

Here are some pics.
































Thanks and I looked at threaded couplers I just couldn't like the looks of them. I'm thinking on the threading of plastic it worked for the set screws.
Something to ponder.

Nite all 
Ron


----------



## shang (Jun 23, 2006)

A simple way to help retain the lense to the scope housing is to cut a piece of PVC tube that will fit inside the main housing and get 3 hex set-screws to lock it into place. The only trade of is that the resulting sighting hole will be 1/4 less in diameter. It would be better to start choosing the size of the inner tube that you would be comfortable with looking thru and find the right coupler for it. Be careful not to over tighten your set-screws since these pvc's are quite easy to loose-thread.


----------



## shang (Jun 23, 2006)

Another option is to use a reducer-coupling which would have different diameter on each side with a 1/2 inch difference in diameter. the bigger opening could hold the lense and the insert tube that will lock the lense into place can be cut longer and trimmed to act as an extended hood...don't forget to put rubber o-rings on both side of the lense to reduce vibration and get a snug-fit.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

I applaud your craftsmanship.


----------

